# Onda de calor em Espanha



## dj_alex (10 Jul 2006 às 16:45)

> Temperaturas máximas até 44 graus devem sentir-se esta segunda-feira em mais de metade do território espanhol. As autoridades decretam o alerta de calor em dez comunidades autónomas.
> 
> 
> Em Espanha, as altas temperaturas que se registam desde o fim-de-semana devem alcançar os valores mais elevados hoje e terça-feira, ainda que os especialistas afirmem que não se devem bater recordes.
> ...


Fonte: SIC


----------



## Kirós (10 Jul 2006 às 17:43)

Em astúrias o alerta de calor se decreta cuando as temperaturas máximas superan los 30ºC. 

Un saludo


----------



## Seringador (10 Jul 2006 às 17:55)

Kirós disse:
			
		

> Em astúrias o alerta de calor se decreta cuando as temperaturas máximas superan los 30ºC.
> 
> Un saludo



Boas Kirós
E ainda não aconteceu este ano aí para Oviedo?


----------



## Kirós (10 Jul 2006 às 18:37)

não, a temperatura máxima do ano em Oviedo foi 28.2ºC. Hoje chegou-se hasta 27º ou pouco mais. Sempre según datos del INM .


----------



## tozequio (10 Jul 2006 às 18:56)

Quero ir viver para Oviedo


----------



## Bruno Campos (11 Jul 2006 às 09:10)

*Em portugal a Amareleja registou ontem 41.2  *

_No continente, os termómetros chegaram aos 41,2 graus centígrados na Amareleja, concelho de Moura, normalmente a localidade mais quente do Alentejo. Segundo a agência Lusa, também devido às altas temperaturas, um idoso deu ontem entrada nas Urgências do Hospital de Beja em estado de desidratação._

http://jn.sapo.pt/2006/07/11/sociedade_e_vida/amareleja_registou_412_graus_centigr.html


----------



## Seringador (11 Jul 2006 às 09:40)

Que impressionantes imagens que o Rayo do Meteored postou espectaculares mesmo!!    
http://foro.meteored.com/index.php/topic,49413.0.html


----------



## Bruno Campos (11 Jul 2006 às 09:48)

Seringador disse:
			
		

> Que impressionantes imagens que o Rayo do Meteored postou espectaculares mesmo!!
> http://foro.meteored.com/index.php/topic,49413.0.html




ESTÃO BRUTAIS ESSAS FOTOS!!!!


----------



## dj_alex (11 Jul 2006 às 10:19)

gostei especialmente desta..com o avião lá perdido no meio!!!







Não deve ser sido uma viagem muito agradavel!!!


----------



## Bruno Campos (11 Jul 2006 às 10:22)

dj_alex disse:
			
		

> gostei especialmente desta..com o avião lá perdido no meio!!!
> 
> Não deve ser sido uma viagem muito agradavel!!!




Pelo Contrário... Deve ter sido uma viagem espectacular... Com vistas priveligiadas  
Imagina um de nós lá com a sua máquina na mão


----------



## dj_alex (11 Jul 2006 às 10:36)

Bruno Campos disse:
			
		

> Pelo Contrário... Deve ter sido uma viagem espectacular... Com vistas priveligiadas
> Imagina um de nós lá com a sua máquina na mão



Preferia ver cá do baixo do que lá de cima....Não confio mt em aviões...


----------



## Luis França (11 Jul 2006 às 12:49)

Mesmo que gostasse de viajar nessas condições (o que não acontece) com esse tempo era preciso que as hospedeiras nos deixassem usar as máquinas analógicas em vez das outras (como dantes se podia fazer).


----------



## dj_alex (11 Jul 2006 às 14:50)

Luis França disse:
			
		

> Mesmo que gostasse de viajar nessas condições (o que não acontece) com esse tempo era preciso que as hospedeiras nos deixassem usar as máquinas analógicas em vez das outras (como dantes se podia fazer).




Que máquinhas se pode então usar nos aviões??

Só as digitais??? qual a razao??


----------



## Bruno Campos (11 Jul 2006 às 14:53)

dj_alex disse:
			
		

> Que máquinhas se pode então usar nos aviões??
> 
> Só as digitais??? qual a razao??




Deve ser mais ao contrário! Só se deve poder usar as analógicas! 

As digitais podem interferir com os mecanismos electromagneticos! Penso eu


----------



## Luis França (11 Jul 2006 às 15:24)

Dantes podia-se usar as analógicas. Hoje em dia, digitais nem pensar (por causa das interferências e dos outros macacos do sótão ...). Mal se tira a dita máquina do bolso lá vem a sra. hospedeira fazer o seu trabalho: - Não pode tirar ... blábláblá 

Ainda tenho algumas fotos aéreas anteriores a 2001


----------



## dj_alex (11 Jul 2006 às 16:16)

Luis França disse:
			
		

> Dantes podia-se usar as analógicas. Hoje em dia, digitais nem pensar (por causa das interferências e dos outros macacos do sótão ...). Mal se tira a dita máquina do bolso lá vem a sra. hospedeira fazer o seu trabalho: - Não pode tirar ... blábláblá
> 
> Ainda tenho algumas fotos aéreas anteriores a 2001




Eu quando fui para o brasil tenho fotos tiradas por maquinha digital nos aviões durante os voos...e aquilo não caiu!!    ainda não foi desta....


----------



## Minho (11 Jul 2006 às 19:01)

Luis França disse:
			
		

> Dantes podia-se usar as analógicas. Hoje em dia, digitais nem pensar (por causa das interferências e dos outros macacos do sótão ...). Mal se tira a dita máquina do bolso lá vem a sra. hospedeira fazer o seu trabalho: - Não pode tirar ... blábláblá
> 
> Ainda tenho algumas fotos aéreas anteriores a 2001




Foto brutal mesmo  

Essa história dos equipamentos digitais, já reparei que varia de companhia para companhia. Há companhias aéreas que proibem na descolagem e aterragem todo o equipamento  electrónico mas durante o voo só proibem aparelhos de comunicação(telemoveis, walk-talkies, etc...)


----------

